# I’m seeing some regularly occurring fault codes...



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

So I’ve used my OBDEleven several times now and I noticed I’m see the following faults the last couple times, even after clearing them...

D6 Low Beam Light Bulb - Overtempurarure Protection Active C1198F6 (on both left and right)

17 Dashboard: Function restriction due to communication interruption - U111000

And the last one which I saw for the first time today...

03 Brakes: Hill descent control button - C113B00


The Dashboard one has been there since the first time I used my OBDEleven and seems to keep coming back. 

Only one of the light faults showed last time but this time both showed. 

The brake one is brand new. I will mention on this one, we do park it on a hill many times and I usually leave it in drive, then put the parking brake on and then put it in park to minimize the stress on the tranny. I don’t know if this has something to do with it. 

Any thoughts on these? 

Thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Chuck_IV said:


> So I’ve used my OBDEleven several times now and I noticed I’m see the following faults the last couple times, even after clearing them...
> 
> D6 Low Beam Light Bulb - Overtempurarure Protection Active C1198F6 (on both left and right)
> 
> ...


I see lots of "soft" codes on both of my VWs and the dash one doesn't seen odd to be a reoccurring one. When you check your codes, is your vehicle running or just on?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chuck_IV said:


> So I’ve used my OBDEleven several times now and I noticed I’m see the following faults the last couple times, even after clearing them...
> 
> D6 Low Beam Light Bulb - Overtempurarure Protection Active C1198F6 (on both left and right)
> 
> ...


Why is this a problem?


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

KarstGeo said:


> Chuck_IV said:
> 
> 
> > So I’ve used my OBDEleven several times now and I noticed I’m see the following faults the last couple times, even after clearing them...
> ...


This last time just the ignition on. Engine was not running.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

do you have any aftermarket bulbs in there? did you buy it new?


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Not in the front. The only after markets are LEDs for the backup bulbs.

It was bought used but with only 800 miles on it.


----------

